# quedar de cojones



## irene.acler

Hola, buenos días 
Ya van mis preguntas 

La frase es ésta: 
_[...] te preguntan: "¿Ya has comido?. Si dices que sí, te contestan: "¡Qué lástima! Podías haber venido a comer a mi casa". Y, si dices que no: "Pues ya va siendo hora". Con lo cual, *quedan siempre de  cojones*. _

¿La frase subrayada es una expresíon fija?
Mi diccionario pone que "de cojones" significa "stupendo, fantastico", pero no le encuentro mucho sentido.
Podría ser algo como "fanno sempre bella figura" o "la fanno sempre franca", ¿o no tiene nada que ver?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## gatogab

Irenita, tu diccionario dice bien, y tantas páginas 'google' lo confirman.
Sin embargo comparto contigo la perplejidad que produce ver esta frase en ese contesto.
Buen WE.
Cariños
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

Uhm, pues igual "fare bella figura" puede valer, ¿no? O algo por el estilo...boh.
Uff, ¡¡me gustaría entrar en la mente del autor!!

Gracias, gato, buen finde a ti también.


----------



## Neuromante

Se te escapa el matiz de sarcasmo que tiene en este contexto. Por eso no le ves el sentido.


Por otra parte, mejor ponlo con signos de exclamación, que aunque venga en el diccionario es una forma soez.


----------



## irene.acler

Ops, perdona Laura, es verdad (se me olvidaron los signos).

Neuromante, efectivamente se me escapa el sentido.  ¿Me podrías explicar la frase, por favor?


----------



## Neuromante

Es lo que ya puse. Una frase sarcástica.

Esas personas en realidad nunca invitan a comer, si no lo has hecho te dicen que ya deberías haberlo hecho antes; y si ya lo has hecho te dicen que es una lástima porque te hubieran invitado a comer (Ese mismo día) en su casa.
A cualquier contestación que les des replican quedando bien. *Aunque* a la tercera o cuarta vez que lo hacen ya les pillas la mentira.
Por eso usa "De cojones"  . No es como decir "Quedan bien"o algo similar a "bella figura", usa una hipérbole soez por el sarcasmo que implica. Una forma que no puede ser interpretada como una alabanza si no como un exabrupto.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, entiendo el sarcasmo en la expresión. Pues entonces no sé cómo traducirla al italiano, manteniendo la forma sarcástica.


----------



## licinio

"...gli va sempre di culo"?


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, licinio, esa podría ser una opción, efectivamente.


----------



## Neuromante

No me convence.
Debería ser algo que, en principio, parezca positivo "Estupendo, fantástico" como pone tu diccionario, pero que en realidad sea un insulto.
¿Quizás con una forma más larga?


----------



## irene.acler

Es que "andare di culo" me parece positiva, ¿o me equivoco? 
Me he quedado en blanco, no se me ocurre nada, uffi.


----------



## licinio

Neuromante said:


> No me convence.
> Debería ser algo que, en principio, parezca positivo "Estupendo, fantástico" como pone tu diccionario, pero que en realidad sea un insulto.
> ¿Quizás con una forma más larga?


 
Venga, insulto no lo es ni en español. Basta usar una expresión idiomática positiva que contenga una palabra vulgar. Si la hay. Si no, no me parece que el juego de palabras sea tan esencial, porque la palabra vulgar tiene solo el efecto de subrayar la insinceridad evidente de esas invitaciones con una punta de ironía.


----------



## neutrino2

licinio said:


> Si no, no me parece que el juego de palabras sea tan esencial, porque la palabra vulgar tiene solo el efecto de subrayar la insinceridad evidente de esas invitaciones con una punta de ironía.



De hecho a mí me parece que "fanno sempre bella figura" puede estar bien, es del contexto que se deduce la ironía. Se me había ocurrido también: "fanno sempre la loro porca figura", pero no me acaba de convencer, porque siempre lo he oído en sentido positivo, nunca irónico... ¿Qué opináis?


----------



## irene.acler

Neutrino, a mí tampoco me convence, a ser sincera. En realidad esa expresíon para mí tiene un matiz negativo..boh!
Lo único en usar "fanno sempre bella figura" es que no se utiliza una palabra vulgar, que a lo mejor hace falta, para intentar mantener el mismo registro del texto original.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y sí usas el diminutivo?
"Figurina/figuretta".
Cambia algo el sentido pero la ironía se conserva.


----------



## neutrino2

Mmm... Neuromante, yo lo de figurina/figuretta nunca lo he oído en italiano... me sonaría bastante raro!


----------



## irene.acler

A mí tampoco me suena bien, a decir verdad. Y, aunque lo usara, me parecería algo "ridículo", como si fuera un niño el que habla.


----------



## krolaina

irene.acler said:


> Neutrino, a mí tampoco me convence, a ser sincera. En realidad esa expresíon para mí tiene un matiz negativo..boh!


 
Hola Irenilla!

Bueno, el matiz en principio es positivo... quedar de cojones=quedar bien. Peeeeeeeeero, también puede interpretarse a la inversa:

A: ¿te gusta mi vestido nuevo?
B: pues no, te queda de cojones (no te sienta bien, te queda fatal)

B: pues sí, te queda de cojones (te queda mejor que bien).

Dependería un poquito... pero vaya, que sí suele usarse en sentidos positivos más que en negativos.


----------



## Carlot

...y qué opinàis de "pararsi il culo"?
[...] si parano sempre il culo.


----------



## neutrino2

Opino que queda muy bien ! Creo que es lo que íbamos buscando, o por lo menos lo que más se acerca.


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente, me parece que es la que más se acerca a la que buscamos, Carlot. ¡Muchísimas gracias a ti, y a todos los demás!


----------

